# Dry fertilizer.



## adele54 (Oct 23, 2016)

You have a great looking tank as is!! What do you feel needs improvement? I think it is lovely 😁

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

Also has all the information you need on his site.

As for dosing macros and micros over flourish, you need all 3 micros, micros and flourish for Trace elements.

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Some easy answers but then some really hard ones as well!
How to start? I suggest doing some study on EI (estimative index) dosing as a pretty good place to start. As in most things, I find it is something to start with the stated amounts and then see if it can be tweaked a bit to get closer to what you want. It is more designed for use of dry ferts but that is the second point.
I do recommend using dry ferts for a couple reasons. One is the price as you are paying for the fert rather than the fert mixed in water!! It is really easy to stir the fert in a cup of water and dump it in or to mix a bunch and then add a portion of the mix. But for the fert premixed in the bottle, you do get some convenience but you are also getting to pay for really expensive water!
Some study is needed to decide which is right for you on the price/convenience point but then I find another reason to go dry. They don't spoil, last a long time and are easy to store but the biggie is that you are able to adapt it as needed. Too much nitrate in the tank and you may want to drop adding the potassium nitrate. With premixed, it's in the mix and you go with adding it when you add any other that you really need.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Need to choose between EI or PPS.

https://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/pps-pro
Link to Edwards PPS-Pro form of dosing.

Estimative Index - Aquarium Plants - Barr Report
Link to Tom's EI Dosing.

Flourish Comprehensive is not a one stop cure all dosing solution.
It only provides micros.
Macros are the largest volume consumed by aquatic plants, N,P, and K.


----------



## Mdself94 (Feb 26, 2017)

adele54 said:


> You have a great looking tank as is!! What do you feel needs improvement? I think it is lovely [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk




Thanks! It's my first planted tank, I love it! I just want to be sure I'm giving my plants everything they need is all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maryland Guppy said:


> Need to choose between EI or PPS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks! Everything I needed to know really. I figured the flourish wasn't gonna cut it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Mdself94 said:


> Thanks! It's my first planted tank, I love it! I just want to be sure I'm giving my plants everything they need is all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...




Flourish is good but pricey. And you need more than just Flourish. You need Flourish iron, flourish pottasium, flourish nitrogen, flourish trace, flourish advance. Sure I missed one but you get the idea. I currently use Flourish and with good results. I follow their dosing guide they have. But it's MUCH more expensive because you are paying in a sense mostly for water. As soon as all my Flourish runs out I will be using the nilocG dry ferts that will be here tomorrow. Super easy to do. They have a diy dry fert package that gives you two dosing bottles. A pre mixed packet of the micro ferts you simply mix in one bottle with 500 ml of RO water and a pre mixed packet of the macro ferts you mix in the other bottle with 500ml of water. Then you dose each one 3 times per week on alternating days. Very simple and gives you everything your plants will need. And MUCH cheaper than the seachem Flourish line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

